# super pastel morphs what would i get



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

right looking at getting a super pastel female what would be the best male morphs to breed with her and what would the outcome be i was looking at 
1. FIRE
2.SPIDER
3.MOJAVE
cheers


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

youd get 

normals
Pastels
Fire
firefly's

Normals
Pastels
Mojaves
Pastaves

Normals
Spiders
Pastels
Bumblebees

25% chance of each per egg


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

markhill said:


> youd get
> 
> normals
> Pastels
> ...



Mark you wouldn't get normals from a Super Pastel :lol2:.

Super Pastel x Spider will give 50% Pastel 50% Bumblebee (chance per egg). I know this one as this is the breeding i'll be doing :2thumb:.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> normals
> 
> Normals
> 
> Normals


mark, mark, mark... you've toppled... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

williamsom said:


> right looking at getting a super pastel female what would be the best male morphs to breed with her and what would the outcome be i was looking at
> 1. FIRE
> 2.SPIDER
> 3.MOJAVE
> cheers


raise the bar a fraction...
get a bumblebee male, go straight for killerbees (a powerful animal to have in your collection for years to come)


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*morphs*

Agree with Al:2thumb:
That is my plan for next years breeding attempts.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> mark, mark, mark... you've toppled... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it was late:bash:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought that but when I checked it said you'd get normals.

Go here Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons and do super pastel x spider and it says you get normals?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> I thought that but when I checked it said you'd get normals.
> 
> Go here Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons and do super pastel x spider and it says you get normals?


this is what i got...

*MALE*: Spider
*FEMALE*: Super Pastel

*50%*: Pastel
*50%*: Spider, Pastel

..................................................

*MALE*: Super Pastel
*FEMALE*: Spider

*50%*: Pastel
*50%*: Pastel, Spider


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> this is what i got...
> 
> *MALE*: Spider
> *FEMALE*: Super Pastel
> ...


I got 

*MALE*: Super Pastel
*FEMALE*: Spider

*50%*: Pastel
*50%*: Pastel, Spider


*Punnet Square:*
*Normal
**Spider** 
Pastel 
*Pastel 
Pastel, Spider 

showing normals and spiders in the punnet square?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

this is what the punnett is showing...

...............normal........ spider
pastel.......pastel.....spider pastel


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> this is what the punnett is showing...
> 
> ...............normal........ spider
> pastel.......pastel.....spider pastel


so why is there normals and spiders in the square if they're not produced?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> so why is there normals and spiders in the square if they're not produced?


there isnt... 
they're OUTSIDE the square (as i've highlighted in red)

what they should have done is...

...............normal........ spider
normal.......normal.........spider
pastel.......pastel.....spider pastel

they just havnt bothered with the 'normal' row
make sense now?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> there isnt...
> they're OUTSIDE the square (as i've highlighted in red)
> 
> what they should have done is...
> ...


yup, see it now.

Cheers.


----------

